# Metal insert slots to allow for movement



## merlin (22 Feb 2020)

I haven’t seen these for years and don’t know what they are called but I need some....
They are inset into the supporting timber below a bar top or similar then screwed through into the top so that it can expand and contract.
Does anybody know what they are called and if still available?
I have obtained some Elm but it’s only 19 mm thick, I need it to be 45 mm so was going to fix it to some ply using the slots and edge it.
I’ve seen these used on drawing boards etc but not for ages.

Merlin


----------



## merlin (23 Feb 2020)

Well it looks like Lee Valley have re invented them and called them expansion washers.

Hopefully I can find some over here or something similar.

Merlin


----------



## Doug71 (23 Feb 2020)

These maybe, although out of stock #-o 

https://puretreeworktops.com/product/23912


----------



## stuartpaul (23 Feb 2020)

I'm not 100% sure what you're looking for but are these any use?

https://www.screwfix.com/p/stretcher-pl ... lsrc=aw.ds


----------



## merlin (23 Feb 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, I’ve ordered some of these now.

https://assets.leevalley.com/Original/1 ... c-01-e.pdf

Merlin


----------

